# 7/7-7/14, 2 bed, 2 bath, Hilton's Kohala Suites, $700/week



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 11, 2018)

Our kids don't want to go anymore because of the volcano.  It's on the other side of the island, no where near this area.  This is a gorgeous place.  You can take the shuttle over to the big hotel and ride the train or the boat around the huge hotel complex.  Great restaurants on the Hilton grounds and at the shopping center.  

SFX never did come through with the second week our kids wanted, so they were going to stay at the Hilton hotel for another six nights.  I did get this through SFX.  That will be a question.  

I doubt there are those fees RCI charges because nothing more than the TAT is disclosed.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 16, 2018)

Still available.  This is an SFX exchange.  I can add a guest.  I really don't think the volcano will be an issue at all.


----------



## goodjobwm (Jun 19, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Still available.  This is an SFX exchange.  I can add a guest.  I really don't think the volcano will be an issue at all.


I'm interested. please check inbox


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2018)

Still available.


----------



## klpca (Jun 22, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Still available.


I'm here now. It's a beautiful resort....just the right size, imo. The unit is beautifully decorated.  We've had some voggy days, but went over to the east side of the island, which is gorgeous. It hasn't bothered us all that much. If I could I'd rent your unit I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 22, 2018)

Thank you, Katherine.  I hope someone takes it. The airfare deals are pretty good from the west coast.  I was checking on airfare for a friend and happened to check Kona, just in case.  

This is far from the volcano.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 24, 2018)

Bump up again.  I will do it cheaper.  Geez.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 25, 2018)

Bump.


----------



## coreman23 (Jun 25, 2018)

I think it’s a great deal, people have a scare of Hawaii right now, should stop watching the news. Maybe this will help. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skystew (Jun 26, 2018)

If it were later in the month, I’d be all over it. Great deal!


----------



## PatLillis (Jun 26, 2018)

I would like to rent this property please contact me at 310-809-8847


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 26, 2018)

I sent you a private message, Pat Lillis.  

I also have someone else interested, so first come, first served.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jun 28, 2018)

This is rented.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 5, 2018)

Pat Lillis has an injury and therefore cannot use this unit.  If anyone wants it, let me know ASAP.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 5, 2018)

Airfare is so cheap out of Denver right now, and I could book with my Alaska Airlines companion pass out of SFO and really save some money on that flight.  But Rick did not even crack a smile when I suggested we go.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jul 6, 2018)

I just got airfare from Houston one way for $167.  I am going but will be there July 26th, I WANT to see the volcano.  

Going not running.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jul 6, 2018)

One of the locals is taking this week.  I am very happy for him and his family.  It's a great week and it's nice that a local can use it.


----------



## klpca (Jul 6, 2018)

rickandcindy23 said:


> One of the locals is taking this week.  I am very happy for him and his family.  It's a great week and it's nice that a local can use it.


Nice!


----------

